# Homemade pasta



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Recently went to Italy and had fresh homemade pasta ! Lawd it was good so bought a pasta roller and cutter for my kitchen aid mixer. Turned out bloody awesome. Sauce was basically 6 cloves fresh minced garlic, lots of basil, red pepper flakes, sp,wine, and 5 ripe maters simmered for about 3 hours. The pasta just sucks the sauce in! Will be hard to eat dry pasta again.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cooks so much faster too!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Another


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And the money with some parm


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks wonderful!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've had fresh pasta a handful of times and it doesn't even compare. That looks awesome.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That looks goood!

I can see me sitting their rubbing my stomach and saying "Why did I eat all that".


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

This fat boy loves pasta , and that looks good !


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Now that's Italian! :thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Hell yeah! 
Make another pot and I'll bring some killer sourdough bruschetta made with that herb butter.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats one of my favorite things to eat but Ive found if I eat it after about 6:00 PM I dont sleep that night. Dammit.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Nothing beats homemade pasta but I am just too lazy to make it.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Nothing beats homemade pasta but I am just too unskilled to make it.


----------

